# Serra Id



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry, no pics yet but I am looking to buy another serra. I don't want to end up with a sanchezi though cause I already have one. This fish has crystal clear fins all around. His spotting is pretty heavy with some vertical barring to them. The fish is about 4.5 inches. When I search opefe the only serra I see with clear tail fin and all other fins are sanchezi. Could it be a rhom too?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds more like compressus to me....I havent seen any sanchezi with a spotting pattern that includes bars.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You really need a photograph.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Pics would be nice-

Just wanted to say-
Nice to see ya here Frank.........Missed ya buddy :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ditto my friend.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

yup i agree..pics would be nice..


----------

